# Vg30E urgent help



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

just looking for some idea's or help,
My Vg30 started to run really rough the otehr day to the point where it stalled everytime u lifted off the gas, 
So i replace cap etc and now the car won't start at all, i have tried loads of thing's like spark and fuel and tested circits and all seam to be ok, i even swapped oput the dizzy and still nothing.
so last mighti pulled out 4 of the 6 plugs and done a compresson test and i'm getting around 100psi on the 4 cylinders (and the plugs where wet with fuel)

I'm really at a loss of what to check next,
btw it was running great up to i steam cleaned it, it backfired and killed the afm (which i have swapped now)

any idea's?
thanks


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

take it to a dealer, don't touch your car ever again until you realize water hurts electric components


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> take it to a dealer, don't touch your car ever again until you realize water hurts electric components


Hmm I washed my engine all the time with it running. Electrical components under the hood should be sealed and grounded well enough to not cause problems, more water gets around under the hood than you realize.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Ç¶♣TYPE THAT♣¶Ç said:


> Hmm I washed my engine all the time with it running. Electrical components under the hood should be sealed and grounded well enough to not cause problems, more water gets around under the hood than you realize.


i know water gets under the hood, its open on the bottom, but either his weren't grounded or sealed properly, i'd still double check mine and wrap the connecters to be safe, i'm jsut saying he should go to a dealer and have them look, cuz without seeing his car we can't tell him what to checkit could be anything


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like a no spark condition, he says the plugs were wet with fuel. Probably got the guts of the distributor wet. The area between the cap and the distributor body is a notorious weak point for letting water in, in all cars. Some Nissans had a rubber gasket there, but not the Z. I'd say grab a cheap junkyard distributor or borrow somebody elses that has a Z and swap it out real quick. 

Of course, it could also be the ignitor pack, located by the coil. Or could be the coil itself. 

But yeah, no more steam cleaning under the hood for you.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

It was running fine after the clean,
I have replaced the following itmes,
dizzy car with new one, dizzy it's self and tested i'm getting a spark and it's getting fuel cause plugs are wet, and u can smell it

tonight i replaced the rotor arm and ful pressure reg. and checked the compression again and it's 150psi accross 5 cylinders the one cylinder (number 4) i can't get at with out removing the plenum, Also swapped the coil still nothing.

I double checked the timming marks just incase by some really odd chance the belt had slipped but nope all is well


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

i was my engines all the time to and never had any problems with it, Like to keen my car clean








is one of my cars engine bay


----------



## sleeper-one (Apr 29, 2005)

*urgent help?*



Ant-dat said:


> just looking for some idea's or help,
> My Vg30 started to run really rough the otehr day to the point where it stalled everytime u lifted off the gas,
> So i replace cap etc and now the car won't start at all, i have tried loads of thing's like spark and fuel and tested circits and all seam to be ok, i even swapped oput the dizzy and still nothing.
> so last mighti pulled out 4 of the 6 plugs and done a compresson test and i'm getting around 100psi on the 4 cylinders (and the plugs where wet with fuel)
> ...


i have suffered from the same problem on my Z, Spent alot of time and money trying different fixes. In the end it turned out to be the ground wire had rotted away from its connection... A very simple fix and alot cheaper then all the parts i replaced


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

sleeper-one said:


> i have suffered from the same problem on my Z, Spent alot of time and money trying different fixes. In the end it turned out to be the ground wire had rotted away from its connection... A very simple fix and alot cheaper then all the parts i replaced


yep thought on that so used a jump lead as a second earth, still no go


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Ant-dat said:


> It was running fine after the clean,
> I have replaced the following itmes,
> dizzy car with new one, dizzy it's self and tested i'm getting a spark and it's getting fuel cause plugs are wet, and u can smell it
> 
> ...


 Dumb question, but is the cap on right? 
And pardon my weirdness, but what is a "dizzy". I'm guessing distributor? 
Well lets' see, you got all 3 things needed for combustion, but something must be in the wrong place. If the timing marks are lined up 100% correct (Don't forget to check the bottom one, for sure),and there is fuel, then the spark must be out of place. How did you verify spark function, did you test it at the end of the wires, or directly off the coil itself.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

Too Demanding said:


> Dumb question, but is the cap on right?
> And pardon my weirdness, but what is a "dizzy". I'm guessing distributor?
> Well lets' see, you got all 3 things needed for combustion, but something must be in the wrong place. If the timing marks are lined up 100% correct (Don't forget to check the bottom one, for sure),and there is fuel, then the spark must be out of place. How did you verify spark function, did you test it at the end of the wires, or directly off the coil itself.


yep can is on right, and yes dizzy is distributor, I check all the marks, 3 pullirs and distributor I even removed the bottom cover and done the marks as if you where swapping timing belt
checked it at end of plug leads, by putting a spark plug in the lead and touching the engine with it then cranking


----------

